# How to configure the ndoutils in freebsd using nagios?



## dongsky (May 12, 2010)

I've already install the ndoutils but the problem is ..i dont know if how im going to configure first .

..I want the ndoutils will be enable in nagios because the ndoutils is one of the system requirements in nagvis system...

Can someone..help me of how im going to do first?


----------

